# Gas Fumes In Toyhauler?



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

i just purchased a outback krs toyhauler and have a question concerning gas fumes and risk of explosion. the toyhauler has a front cargo area with a accordion door to separate the living area form the cargo area. my question is do you run the refrigerator on propane during transit or cut it off while hauling bikes, generators etc. is there a risk of gas fumes igniting from the pilot jet on the fridge? maybe i paranoid, but i dont wont to blow up a new camper.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Good question, if it has a vent in the room you may want to install some sort of fan to exhaust the fumes. Enjoy your new Outback, Kirk


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

There is a vent near the top of the wall next to the TV shelf. It can be left open during travel with out any problems. We have not noticed any problems with the fumes, we normally run the fridge when traveling. I would guess the concentration would have to be very high for there to be an explosion. If you are concerned, many people put a frozen gallon jug of water in the fridge prior to leaving and turn it off for travel.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is truely a good question
Well I would wait til you got closer to the place your are camping at to fill up on fuel the toys
The fridge furnace is on the outside but dont know if it's completely seal form the inside

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

There's another vent under the wardrobe in the garage area on the right front wall to open as well. We don't travel with the fridge on cause we're (I'm) paranoid too









We just make sure everything including the fridge is good and cold or frozen before we take off and also put frozen water jugs inside to keep it that way.

We fill up fuel cans when we get close to our destination, and then pour the unused fuel into the burb before we leave.

Happy Camping,
Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good question, mx33suprdav.

The flame on the refrigerator is external to the rest of the trailer (at least in theory!), so running the refrigerator during transit should not be an issue. If it were me though, I would look through all your documentation carefully, and if you do not get an answer from that, call Keystone. Of course, they will probably say no, whether you have a toy hauler or not!

Maybe Y-Guy will chime in on this one soon.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good question, mx33suprdav.
> 
> The flame on the refrigerator is external to the rest of the trailer (at least in theory!), so running the refrigerator during transit should not be an issue. If it were me though, I would look through all your documentation carefully, and if you do not get an answer from that, call Keystone. Of course, they will probably say no, whether you have a toy hauler or not!
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Y-Guy has a solid door and the "garage" is has a seperate walls (meaning there is a gap between them.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We run the Frig with toys in the hauler. We keep all three roof vents open with MaxAirs. We close the pleated door between the garage and the rest of the camper. I open the high up drivers side vent to the rear, and the low passenger side vent to the front. If it is raining, I close the lower vent, or open it to the rear to keep it from drawing water into the camper. That allows enough airflow that we do not have any gas smell in our camper. I don't carry any extra gas with me (we carry street bikes), but I will have to in the future for a generator. It will probably go in the back of the truck simply to avoid a spill.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

mx33suprdav - I think I replied to your post over on RV.net - or at least one very similar to it. The key is to drain the carb before you load, then burn off any excess gas with the door open. Tie things down and you should be good to go. The only time I've had gas spills are when I've forgotten to drain the carb and I flip one of our quads up. I rarely have any gas smells in the trailer. I do have a power vent in the garage, so while I'm loading and after I run the fan on high to vent the fumes. I have covers installed so I leave the vent open when we drive too. Wipe up any spills quickly so they any gas or oil doesn't have time to permeate the flooring. If you have significant gas fumes after loading and draining the carb, something maybe leaking. In our case I pump out the gas from the quad I flip up, so there isn't much gas to leak.

As for running with the fridge on, I would first ask why? If you load the fridge with cool items and pre-cool the fridge at least 24 hours before you can go up to 8 hours without issue I've found. That's assuming you don't open the door frequently. I've yet needed to run my fridge on any camper when I travel. Can it be done? Sure. Do you need to be extra safe? Yep. But since the flame is outside the camper I wouldn't worry about any gas fumes from inside the camper causing a problem - of course that is not any legal advice. I would put vent covers on the vents so you can drive with them open though.

Good luck.

Oh and for those that don't know why I'm on this forum with a Raptor... I used to be an Outback owner too!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I drive with gas in the wheelers, generators, and gas cans in the tt with no problem. I keep both vents open to the rear and air circulates very well, I've never had gas fumes in the camper when I stop. I've never turned my fridge off while driving or closed the partition door. The problem with the door is that it is still open about an inch from the floor, which would allow fumes, which sit next to the floor right through. I guess if you were really worried about it you could put one of the bean bag filled draft stoppers that you put at the base of the door in the house across the bottom of the accordian door to try to keep most of the gas confined to the front.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks for the help/sugestions. i think i am going to add the max air vent covers just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We have not had any problems with gas fumes in the toy hauler and we never travel with the fridge on. Just too scared. We make sure all the meat is frozen before traveling and throw it into the fridge before we leave that way it helps keep the rest of the fridge cold while defrosting for the next couple of days meals.

As far as gas cans they go in the back of the truck and we fill them up just before we get to our destination so they are not sloshing around. If we have any gas left over it goes into the truck.


----------

